# Review Of Systems Documentation



## bigfishbobby (Sep 23, 2014)

I remember recently seeing some guidance stating that positives for the ROS should be stated individually and not just in the HPI.  I cannot find it anywhere and cannot remember if it was from the OIG or CMS.  Am I crazy or just google challenged?


----------



## LRKoschoreck (Oct 10, 2014)

The ROS doesn't have to be broken out under a separate heading, it can be included in the HPI in a paragraph format. Same goes for PFSH. There is nothing in the documentation guidelines regarding how HPI, ROS and PFSH should be formatted - although some carriers don't allow "double dipping" by counting the same element as both HPI *and* ROS.


----------



## JJOHN0312 (Oct 10, 2014)

*Ros*

I think that is in the e&m evaluation guidelines on the cms website. I use this a lot! Hope that helps.

Josie J., CPC, CPC-H


----------

